# Amplificador hechizo o amplificador de fabrica cual es mejor?



## harolin888 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hola a todos los foreros, todo lo relacionado al audio me apasiona aunque no sea muy conocer de los datos tecnicos por eso tengo una gran duda, un conocido tecnico me ofrecio en venta un amplificador hechizo que el mismo elabora, (aparentemente es de gran potencia) tiene 12 transistores por cada canal y tiene dos transformadores, es bastante pesado, mi duda es como saber realmente cuanto de potencia tiene y cual es la diferencia de los amplificadores hechizos de los que vienen de fabrica, ya que algunos dicen que los de fabrica suenan mas limpio, mas claro y los hechizos  tienen mas ruido y no sirven para pequeÑas empresas de sonido, asimismo dicen que los amplificadores de fabrica son mas delicados y mas dificiles de reparar, cosa qure no pasa con los amplificadores hechizos, y por ultimo ustedes como verdaderos conocedors que me recomiendan un amplificador de fabrica auque de marca no muy conocida o un amplificador hechizo, gracias de antemano por las respuestas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2012)

Ummmmm , un amplificador hechizo -bien hecho- no tendría nada que envidiarle a uno comercial.

En general los comerciales se dedican a mentirnos con sus especificaciones.

Por otro lado ellos consiguen componentes de fábrica y nosotros peleamos contra los falsos.

Si es un equipo muy grande-potente , seguramente sea mas barato y conveniente comprarlo hecho.

Saludos !


----------



## NESTOR (May 21, 2019)

Buen dia , saludos desde cartagena, colombia.
me gustaria saber a que se debe que un amplificador original (crown, pro dj, etc)   entregue mas potencia con menor numero de transistores que un amplificador hechizo?

agradezco su respuesta.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 21, 2019)

La potencia de salida de un equipo la determinan varios factores, uno de ello es la cantidad de transistores de salida, aumentar solamente este valor *NO *garantiza aumentar la potencia final.

*Tema *de lectura


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2019)

Además hay transistores de 200 Watts y otros de 80 Watts por lo que uno equivale a dos y medio del otro.

Cuantas billeteras-carteras tengo que usar para tener mas dinero


----------



## antoito (May 22, 2019)

Creo que un amplificador autoconstruido es lo ideal, ya que lo puedes montar con todas las características que te parezcan oportunas e implementarle las mejoras y características que uno comercial difícilmente tenga.
El mío es autoconstruido y, a lo largo del tiempo lo he ido mejorando, metiéndole características que uno comercial no lleva.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 22, 2019)

Pero si no eres bueno en el tema conviene uno comercial


----------



## NESTOR (May 25, 2019)

Gracias por su respuesta, la duda es porque un compañero tiene 4 parlante fane 2800 de 18" 
Usualmente utiliza para ello una prodj 13.0 . Y suena muy bien , pero cuando los conecta a  un amplificador hechizo de 48 transistores dice que los parlantes no rinden  se escuchan con menos golpe en el bajo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2019)

Tengo un Citroën 2CV con 48 carburadores y se me queda tironeando en la largada. 

. . .  Vaya a saber que porquería es esa de los 48 transistores . . . la potencia y calidad dependen de muchas cosas y no solamente de un brutal número de transistores , comenzando con la fuente , transformador y capacitores , siguiendo por la configuración y finalmente , si era un amplificador diseñado para 4 transistores y le pusieron 48 , entonces a esos 48 transistores les falta comida en sus bocas (bases)


----------

